
'Why I drink 100 units of alcohol a week' - DanBC
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-45262469
======
DanBC
A unit is a UK public health thing. One unit is 10 ml of alcohol. For some
time the safe drinking advice was 14 units a week for women, 21 units a week
for men, with some days drink free and no saving up of the units for the
weekend. You'll still see these limits on some shelf labels and on the back of
some bottles, but they are out of date. The newer limits are 14 units per week
for men and women.

Drinks in the UK come with an Alcohol by Volume number, as a percentage,
printed on the bottle. To find the units in the drink you multiply the serving
size in liters by the ABV.

People think a glass of wine is one unit. That was true a long time ago when
serving sizes were smaller and wine was weaker.

A small glass of wine (125 ml) at 8% ABV = 1 unit.

A normal glass of wine (175 ml) at 12% ABV = 2 units.

A bottle of wine (750 ml) at 12% = 9 units.

A bottle of beer (330 ml) at 5% is 1.6 units

A pint of beer at 5% is roughly 2.5 units

A pub measure of spirits is 1 unit.

A bottle (1 l) at 37% is 37 units.

